# Bad customer service



## TheNurseMade (Aug 31, 2015)

Ordered Fresh Ginger from Natures Garden...smells like garlic. Won't be using it or the company again... said they have no problems. Thank goodness I only ordered 8 oz. $10.00 down the drain!


----------



## maya (Aug 31, 2015)

Is it the fragrance oil or essential oil? The essential oil has a smell that I have heard described as a garlic scent. It's better blended.


----------



## amd (Aug 31, 2015)

Have you tried soaping with it yet? I had a god-awful Bubblegum FO, but my daughter really wanted bubblegum smelling soap. I made it up in a small batch and voila [pardon the lack of the accent]... after a good six week cure my daughter had her princess bubblegum soap! (I've been known to use it a time or two, ahem.) I never judge things straight out of the bottle - unless you're using it in a lotion, then I guess maybe you can [judge it straight out of the bottle].


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 31, 2015)

It is not hardly fair to judge a company over a bad fragrance, at least to your nose. No companies offer money back guarantees and that is why sniffies are available to purchase. Many fragrances will cure out completely different from the initial out of the bottle. I would at least give it a try with an inexpensive batch of soap such as a lard based, and give it a long cure


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 31, 2015)

Its not really the company's fault if someone doesn't like a certain fragrance. I got a bay rum once that to me was awful, smelled like rotten things. Nothing was wrong with the FO, it was just my nose. Sold it to another member on here who loves the stuff.

I agree on soaping a small batch with your ginger, it might smell totally different in soap. I got a lemongrass EO that smelled like lemon cat pee in the bottle. In soap, it smelled just fine, no cat pee at all.


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 31, 2015)

I've had a couple of FO's that smelled nothing like the description TO MY NOSE. But other people like them, so its me - not the product.
Test it in soap, if you still don't like it, trade it off. 
But you really arent a victim here IMHO


----------



## vmakkers (Aug 31, 2015)

I sniffed a lemongrass EO once and I hated it because it reminded me of citronella candles but I've been a fan of every lemongrass soap I've smelled. Made me rethink how I felt and now I plan to soap my own lemongrass EO just to see. A lot of smells change in soaps. Tayberry and teakwood was too fruity for me OOB but has mellowed out to a nice floraly berry that I like way better. Try soaping a small batch, you might be surprised.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

NG is a good supplier, I would at least soap it before I gave up on it completely.  It *could* be a bad batch, but you won't be able to tell until you do.  Then - if you still feel that way - email them again.  If I was NG I would give you a refund/credit at that point regardless of who was right, I think that just makes sense in terms of customer relations.  But agree w/everyone else here, our noses are very different, especially when it comes to scents OOB.  

There are so many variables that I have never asked for a refund on an FO/EO, even when I was pretty sure there was something wrong, it is too hard to figure it out definitively.  Except for the case in which I ordered it and it never came at all, that made it easy


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

Fresh ginger is BAD! It's bad out of the bottle, it's bad in the soap haha.. I reviewed this one awhile ago and I wrote "smells like manure" honestly one of the worst fragrances I've ever smelled. 

Of course this has nothing to do with Natures Garden customer service. I think theirs is one of the best companies I buy from. I'm very happy with many of their other scents. They can't all be winners


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a Lavender/Eucalyptus FO from VA Candle Supply that I used in a mechanic's soap. I hated it out of the bottle. Felt that the Eucalyptus overpowered the Lavender. Even posted on here about how much I hated it. I disliked it when I soaped with it. Still too strong of a Eucalyptus scent and by that time I had already made up my mind that I hated it.

I made that mechanic's soap and tried my best to forget about it. Well, my calendar alerted me that 6 weeks had gone by and it was time to take the mechanic's soap off the curing rack. Lo and behold, the Eucalyptus had mellowed and you could actually smell the Lavender too. I gave one bar out to a friend and he took it to work (railroad). His buddies loved the scent. 

All of this to say ... I agree, soap with the scent first. It might mellow out to what you think it should be after a nice cure or maybe it will mellow out to something that someone you know actually likes.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

My review after making test bars and letting them cure for 4 weeks...  I'm sticking with everything I wrote here haha..


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 31, 2015)

I agree with the others. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it's bad. I've got a box full of fragrances I thought smelled awful and haven't used them. I also have had many I thought I didn't like and ended up loving after using it. Now, I would say it's important to read reviews and if in doubt ask here as there are many who have likely tried it.

Judging a company because of one dislike and because you didn't get the answer you wanted isn't fair to that company. NG has excellent CS.  Especially when it's your first post to the forum.

Welcome to the forum, you will find lots of excellent information here.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

Viv, I have not smelled Cognac and Cubans, but your description sure made me laugh!  You are not one to hold back 

Where are you reviewing these scents, on a blog, or did I just miss them here?  I want to see more of your reviews.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 31, 2015)

I have a feeling that it would put a company out of business to refund a person's money if he/she doesn't like a given fragrance. That's why these companies sell small amounts -- so folks can figure out what they like and what they don't like without a lot of expense. Can't speak about ginger FO, but I can say some FOs (and EOs) when smelled OOB have an unappealing (or even gosh awful) odor, but diluted in soap or other product, they smell really good. 

I wouldn't judge any company by this particular issue, especially if the company has a good track record with other scents and with their customer service in general. I'd say Nature's Garden is a reputable company in my experience.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 31, 2015)

D, I am pretty much with you.  I personally am much too lazy to go to bat on refunds unless something is really egregious (ie; total non-delivery), but I have - once, in the context of hundreds of FO's - experienced something that I knew was really wrong.  

I guess I think it is good to try to let the company know if you *really* know something is wrong.  Not the "I don't like this scent and I don't think it matches your description" thing, which seems to be the case with the OP.  But surely there must be a case in which FO sellers make mistakes and should refund when so? 

Different context, but soaping suppliers, even reputable ones, sometimes make mistakes, eg. the ED lye brouhaha.  IMO, they should have just said "it appears some of our lye batches w/ batch numbers ___ to ___ might be problematic, if you have received an order that fits within those parameters and are not happy with it, we will provide you with a refund/credit."  I think their failure to do that was a great mistake on their part.  

I know this is not the same thing, and I may be wandering too far afield, though.


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 31, 2015)

I have that same exact scent, and the same exact reaction...lol... And it's one of my best sellers 



commoncenz said:


> I had a Lavender/Eucalyptus FO from VA Candle Supply that I used in a mechanic's soap. I hated it out of the bottle. Felt that the Eucalyptus overpowered the Lavender. Even posted on here about how much I hated it. I disliked it when I soaped with it. Still too strong of a Eucalyptus scent and by that time I had already made up my mind that I hated it.
> 
> I made that mechanic's soap and tried my best to forget about it. Well, my calendar alerted me that 6 weeks had gone by and it was time to take the mechanic's soap off the curing rack. Lo and behold, the Eucalyptus had mellowed and you could actually smell the Lavender too. I gave one bar out to a friend and he took it to work (railroad). His buddies loved the scent.
> 
> All of this to say ... I agree, soap with the scent first. It might mellow out to what you think it should be after a nice cure or maybe it will mellow out to something that someone you know actually likes.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 31, 2015)

TheNurseMade said:


> Ordered Fresh Ginger from Natures Garden...smells like garlic. Won't be using it or the company again... said they have no problems. Thank goodness I only ordered 8 oz. $10.00 down the drain!


Sorry to say, but if you continue soaping lots of $10's will be going down the drain for one reason or another. I just goofed a batch of camel milk soap @ $20 per pint and I am not a newbie... Natures Garden is a reputable company with many very nice fo's at reasonable prices.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Viv, I have not smelled Cognac and Cubans, but your description sure made me laugh!  You are not one to hold back
> 
> Where are you reviewing these scents, on a blog, or did I just miss them here?  I want to see more of your reviews.




It's here on the forum somewhere. About a year (or so)ago I went crazy buying samples and tested them all in 4oz bars. I ended up buying 16oz bottles of some I liked, and then went crazy again with the samples. I've since had to observe some self control when I order from them. .. Those samples are so **** tempting!

By samples, I mean the 1oz bottles


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 31, 2015)

TVivian said:


> It's here on the forum somewhere. About a year (or so)ago I went crazy buying samples and tested them all in 4oz bars. I ended up buying 16oz bottles of some I liked, and then went crazy again with the samples. I've since had to observe some self control when I order from them. .. Those samples are so **** tempting!
> 
> By samples, I mean the 1oz bottles




Awww I LIKE Cognac and Cubans...  haha


BTW TViv, the 10 minute hot process woman really talked up one of your techniques in her latest video.  The one with the pvc pipe pieces in the slab mold.  You are You Tube famous.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 31, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Awww I LIKE Cognac and Cubans...  haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kc- I actually bought a big bottle of this cause I was sure I'd love it.. Ended up tossing it. If I'd known I'd have sent it to ya! 

I didn't watch her video(I'll have to now) , but I saw that she re-created the soap! I still think it's so crazy how that video blew up. Famous... Hardly ha!


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

What video? Post a link please?


----------



## ourwolfden (Sep 1, 2015)

Nature’s Garden is one of my favorite companies to buy from.  I have had their customer service go above and beyond when I have forgotten to add all the ingredients I needed on an order I needed ASAP. 

Unless I know I like the FO (or have read tons of reviews both on their website and off) I always buy 1 oz samples first.  I like that I can buy 10 samples and get $0.50 off each.

To make it worth my while I have made some small molds out of lumber (that I line with freezer paper) so I can do a 1 pound batch with the 1 oz FO sample.  I also make mini cupcakes with them as well.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 1, 2015)

gigisiguenza said:


> What video? Post a link please?



the hot process version is here:  https://youtu.be/AxugKmdz21A

It has a link to Tviv's video in the info


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

ourwolfden said:


> Nature’s Garden is one of my favorite companies to buy from.  I have had their customer service go above and beyond when I have forgotten to add all the ingredients I needed on an order I needed ASAP.



I really like NG too, when their FOs are good, they are really good, and so inexpensive usually.  I agree about the CS - except that they ship so fast that when I have realized I have forgotten something the next day the order is already on its way!  Not a bad problem to have with a supplier


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 1, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I really like NG too, when their FOs are good, they are really good, and so inexpensive usually. I agree about the CS - except that they ship so fast that when I have realized I have forgotten something the next day the order is already on its way! Not a bad problem to have with a supplier


 
I agree with you on all points.  The shipping is crazy fast usually.  I could order today by 11:00  and have it tomorrow .  They have the quickest shipping I've come across.


----------



## traderbren (Sep 1, 2015)

I have been thinking of this thread since I first read it this morning. I would not judge a company or their customer service on one FO alone. I have been quite happy with most FOs from NG, as well as oils and supplies I have ordered from them. I tend to read reviews on FOs as well, but also keep in mind that all noses are different. That Cognac and Cubans scent that reminds someone of a "drunk man trying to cover up with booze and cologne" happens to be one of my favorite FOs in wax melts and CP soap. (Totally giggled at that description, btw.) Sometimes fragrances smell completely different after soaping and curing than out of the bottle. I've been very happy with their service. As noted, the shipping speed is wonderful.

I also find it interesting the OP was so disgruntled with their experience that they went so far as to create an account just to post this remark. I guess to each their own.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 1, 2015)

traderbren said:


> I also find it interesting the OP was so disgruntled with their experience that they went so far as to create an account just to post this remark. I guess to each their own.


 
And they haven't logged back in since the remark was posted. 


IrishLass


----------



## Jstar (Sep 1, 2015)

Sounds like bad rep on purpose to me....


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought the same thing.  I that someone was just trying to stir the pot.   They surely would have responded by now.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 1, 2015)

Jstar said:


> Sounds like bad rep on purpose to me....




Well if so, good thing it didn't work. 

#teamNG


----------



## gigisiguenza (Sep 1, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> the hot process version is here:  https://youtu.be/AxugKmdz21A
> 
> It has a link to Tviv's video in the info



Ahhh I saw Tvivs video, I get it now. Ty


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

TViv, I had not seen your video on that before, that is some beautiful soap!  I thought it was good that she clearly gave you credit for making the original soap, linked to your site, etc., told people to 'like' it, etc.  

I do hate it when people spend as long as she did touting their sales products though, if I am going to buy them I will do that if I think they will help, not b/c I have to listen to a minute+ of talk about them (in fact, that will make me less likely to do so.) Also, there was an awful lot of religious stuff in there, I don't want to listen to/read about that when I am looking for soap info, either.


----------



## reinbeau (Sep 1, 2015)

Tviv, I LOVE your video, and I left a comment on it.  Very inspirational!


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

Aagh, brief moment of panic, had forgotten to bookmark/ evernote Viv's video as a definite must try, those soaps are really beautiful.  Done it now, phew.  Now to go to Home Depot and hope I can cozen someone into cutting me different lengths/sizes of PVC tubing without paying an arm and a leg


----------



## TVivian (Sep 1, 2015)

not_ally and reinbeau thanks ladies! It means a lot. Making videos is super intimidating. You worry about making mistakes and wonder if it's total crap and so it's nice to hear that it isn't  

NA, I agree.. Her videos are definitely different. I still don't understand why she calls it hot process, it looks like CP that is slightly heated up in a crock pot and poured within minutes. I obviously haven't bought her book so I don't know for sure what her method is. I did see in the comments that she told someone the soap could be used right away with no cure time. Eesh... 

Talk about veering off topic lol.


----------



## kchaystack (Sep 1, 2015)

TVivian said:


> not_ally and reinbeau thanks ladies! It means a lot. Making videos is super intimidating. You worry about making mistakes and wonder if it's total crap and so it's nice to hear that it isn't
> 
> NA, I agree.. Her videos are definitely different. I still don't understand why she calls it hot process, it looks like CP that is slightly heated up in a crock pot and poured within minutes. I obviously haven't bought her book so I don't know for sure what her method is. I did see in the comments that she told someone the soap could be used right away with no cure time. Eesh...
> 
> Talk about veering off topic lol.



Yeah, my bad.  But here is the thread where we talked about it...

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=54671

She heats everything up to really high temps before she starts.   It is kind of crazy....


----------



## not_ally (Sep 1, 2015)

No, your videos are really, really good.  I mean it.  I am painfully honest so would not say so if I didn't. They are just the right length, you include enough information but not too much, they are really easy to watch/listen to/follow, and the soaps are beautiful in the end (and seem like the rest of us could take a decent stab at them.)  I wish all tutes were like yours.

ETA:  I don't feel too bad about derailing on this one, I think the OP just needed to have a super-vent, did that, and may never be back.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 10, 2015)

TVivian: More videos! You are very easy to listen to . And you aren't touting your book/products/beliefs etc every 10 seconds...ahhhhh. Heaven!

Did you try a different wax?


----------



## TVivian (Sep 10, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> TVivian: More videos! You are very easy to listen to . And you aren't touting your book/products/beliefs etc every 10 seconds...ahhhhh. Heaven!
> 
> Did you try a different wax?




Why thank you very much  my only platform is pretty soap haha.. I have a new video in the works, so stay tuned! 

Oh, and no I haven't gotten around to trying a new wax, but I'm positive that cocoa butter is the trick!


----------

